# Difference between numnah and saddle pad?



## Kub (17 August 2010)

This may be a very stupid question but I don't know what the difference is and am looking to get one for my boy.

He's not being ridden yet just tacked up for a quick lunge and to get him used to it all before being broken next year. Which is better? Or are they good for different things?

Thanks


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2010)

A numnah is saddle shaped, a saddle pad is more square shaped. Personal preference for the shape tbh. For lunging I would go for a numnah - less to wash!!  Would go for a high whither type as even if your boy has normal height whithers, the extra space helps you pull the cloth right up off his back. No pressure points.


----------



## Kub (17 August 2010)

Ah, as simple as that lol!

Also another quick question, I currently have a cob size numnah for him that just about fits under the saddle, though to me it seems a bit small... Should the saddle pretty much cover the numnah without really being able to see it or should the numnah be slightly bigger so the saddle isn't touching their bare back/hair? lol


----------



## night_mare (17 August 2010)

The numnah usually shows around the edge of the saddle but not by a huge amount, only an inch or 2.


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2010)

generally the numnah is just there to keep the saddle clean - if the saddle fits it shouldn't be used for padding. Ideally if you use a numnah it should completly cover the area of the saddle that touches your horses back, only because if there is an edge under the saddle then it could rub or cause a pressure point. No harm in a slightly large numnah just aslong as there are no rumples when you put it on.  Roma are good for everyday stuff  http://www.equestrianclearance.com/weatherbeeta/_high_wither_numnahs/index.html
nuumed high wither are my faves, but they don't have one in the same atm, worth keeping an eye out as they are great, but fairly pricy when full price.  http://www.nuumed.com/shop/sale-items/numnahs-saddlepads.html


----------



## Kub (17 August 2010)

Ah ok, just wanted to check.

I'm thinking about getting one of these

http://www.fasttackdirect.co.uk/product-57-20-1311/Quilted_cotton_Numnah_choice_of_6_colours.html

Do you reckon that would be ok?


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2010)

looks fab!


----------



## Kub (17 August 2010)

Yay coolio, get a couple of other bits so will stick that on there too  Now do you think sky blue is a big no no with a bay and white cob.... Hmmm....


----------



## ThePony (17 August 2010)

I must admit that when I saw the colour I thought it looked really nice! Prob depends on how much you like your stuff to be prefectly clean, and how attached you are to your washing machine! For everyday I stick to navy blue or black (grey mare), though I do have a pale blue one which I think she looks really smart in!  I would get two because then you can wash it as soon as it gets sweaty and you always have one ready to use.


----------



## Kub (17 August 2010)

Good point hmmmmmm... Nice colour but gets dirty easy or something more practical....


----------



## juliette (17 August 2010)

I don't think colour is an issue as the numnah should be washed even if it is a dark colour if it is sweaty or dirty to make sure the horse remains comfortable!


----------



## chilworth23 (17 August 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-NON-SLIP-...-Cob-/250680968196?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment

i find these are fab, a few at my yard have them, and it makes it just that bit more comfy for ponyface!


----------

